# Another one bite's the dust



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

:rybka:
Hello all my 2 cool fishing friends.
I will be retireing 4/23/15: 21 YRS with NOV DOWNHOLE: 41 YRS oil field trash. 
Hope to see some of you on the water , i know i will be needing some fishing partners to ride along. it's hard to find people to fish with during the week . Fresh or Salt , give me a call we can meet over a cup of coffee .
Terry 2812215528
:birthday2


----------



## Bankin' On It (Feb 14, 2013)

Congrats!


----------



## Jimmy Blue (Nov 20, 2013)

Congrats on retiring I wish I could join you.


----------



## 3StoogesFishing (May 4, 2010)

Good for you Terry,
I am always down to fish when I can get away from work. I have 7 more years to go myself so I hope to see you on the water. I too try to fish during the week. Fishing on LL is getting better by the day so if the rain will give us a brake maybe we can get on some nice fish. Good luck in retirement


----------



## Mjhartz87 (Jul 29, 2014)

DANG! small world! i work over at NOV Texas Oil Tools so i guess that makes us neighbors. ill have to catch up with you sometime and go fishing.. i do not know to many others around here that fish much at all.. i do have plenty of vacation and sick time saved up so i can dew a few days during the week.


----------



## Mjhartz87 (Jul 29, 2014)

looks like that retirement package came at just the perfect time! congrats btw.


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

Congrats Terry! Enjoy yourself and good luck fishing.


----------



## dbullard (Feb 13, 2008)

congrats, enjoy it.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Yes sir, you will love it, congrats!


----------



## whsalum (Mar 4, 2013)

Congrats Terry, I retired last Tuesday from AT&T after nearly 40 years. If you fish Lake Livingston IM me sometimes, I plan on trying to keep a hook wet on weekdays . I worked on a board road crew years ago so you oil field guys got my utmost respect.


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

Congrats, wish I was retiring and fishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

Pet Spoon said:


> Congrats Terry! Enjoy yourself and good luck fishing.


Good hearing from you, how is Danny and the crew
BTW Those were some realy nice crappie you posted
Terry


----------



## Danny O (Apr 14, 2010)

All is well at the Oliver casa! Traveling quite a bit so not much time to fish. I feel blessed when I can drop a jig for an hour here and there...even more so when 3 big girls are landed. 

Give us a shout whenever you're in our neck of the woods.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

YEP, Terry...Welcome to my world!


----------



## Fishon21 (Jul 16, 2010)

*Gone Fishing*



tbone2374 said:


> YEP, Terry...Welcome to my world!


yu bet cha 
Thanks T-Bone


----------

